# Bank Holiday Weekend



## Caroline (May 1, 2009)

Any plans for the long weekend? 

I have two sets, the boys will be doing the garden if the weather is good and I'll be watching Cliff Richard and martial art DVDs (now there's a thought Cliff Richard starring in a martial art DVD!)

If the weather is bad they are model making on the table and I am typing up poetry on the lap top. No Cliff or martial arts if it is wet thoe...


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2009)

As I'm not working currently, this weekend will be much like any other. Hoping for fine weather though so I can tackle the bindweed in the garden before it gets going.

Haha! Perhaps The Shadows were a group of mysterious ninjas...


----------



## aymes (May 1, 2009)

I'm going zorbing tomorrow, long run on Sunday and just chilling (hopefully in the sun) on Monday. Work is very hectic at the moment so I'm very grateful for the long weekend!


----------



## Steff (May 1, 2009)

nope not alot im afraid i work 2moz and sunday and they even wanted me in monday but i said shove it  ,got to spend some time with my lil boy ,
I will take my lad to ball park on monday and then have a picnic if the weather holds out


----------



## Caroline (May 1, 2009)

Northerner said:


> As I'm not working currently, this weekend will be much like any other. Hoping for fine weather though so I can tackle the bindweed in the garden before it gets going.
> 
> Haha! Perhaps The Shadows were a group of mysterious ninjas...



I always wondered why the shadows did that silly walk. Now I know it is a coded message to other nunjas in the audience...


----------



## Einstein (May 1, 2009)

Saturday work on the house, Sunday work around OH place, Monday dog show... boy I now how to live


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2009)

aymes said:


> I'm going zorbing tomorrow, long run on Sunday and just chilling (hopefully in the sun) on Monday. Work is very hectic at the moment so I'm very grateful for the long weekend!



Have fun zorbing aymes! Do you get a picture to replace the skydiving one that I'm so jealous of?


----------



## Corrine (May 1, 2009)

I'll be at a BBQ tomorrow afternoon (after a run and unpacking from my hols which I haven't done yet), Sunday evening I'm out with some friends for a glass of wine or too and then on Monday I'm with another group of friends to christen the breeze house she has just had installed in her garden with cava!

Have a fab time zorbing Aymes and dont forget to take photos!


----------



## Freddie99 (May 1, 2009)

Argggh, work for me. Lots of revision and general preps to keep up with all over the show. Oh well, only three more weeks of coming into school everyday and being set work. Might have a barbeque and a few beers with the family...

Tom H


----------



## Tasha43x (May 1, 2009)

I have got exams in 4 weeks, so i will revising unfortunatly over this bank holiday weekend. Don't understand why school can't change exams to the winter so we can stay inside revising when its cold and then go out to enjoy our summer now!!!


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 1, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Any plans for the long weekend?
> 
> I have two sets, the boys will be doing the garden if the weather is good and *I'll be watching Cliff Richard* and martial art DVDs (now there's a thought Cliff Richard starring in a martial art DVD!)
> 
> If the weather is bad they are model making on the table and I am typing up poetry on the lap top. No Cliff or martial arts if it is wet thoe...



Not going on a Summer Holiday then....still, you have the Young ones out doing the garden!!


----------



## Freddie99 (May 1, 2009)

Tasha43x said:


> I have got exams in 4 weeks, so i will revising unfortunatly over this bank holiday weekend. Don't understand why school can't change exams to the winter so we can stay inside revising when its cold and then go out to enjoy our summer now!!!



Just you wait! My A level courses did January modules so my Christmas holidays weren't fun at all really. Talk about the season of good will, hell, not when teachers are about lol.

Tom H


----------



## aymes (May 1, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Have fun zorbing aymes! Do you get a picture to replace the skydiving one that I'm so jealous of?



I'll try, but it will take something special for me to replace that one!


----------



## Steff (May 1, 2009)

good luck tasha with exams x


----------



## Tezzz (May 1, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Any plans for the long weekend?



I'll be at work, scareing the travelling public


----------



## ceara (May 1, 2009)

I'm refighting the Battle of Waterloo with my model soldiers (I'm French and always win).

Ceara


----------



## Freddie99 (May 2, 2009)

ceara said:


> I'm refighting the Battle of Waterloo with my model soldiers (I'm French and always win).
> 
> Ceara



Hi Ceara,

Which part of France are you from? My dad's a Lorrainer.

Tom H


----------



## mikep1979 (May 3, 2009)

well im off to anfield this afternoon to watch the greatest football team in the world play the toon army and condem them to relegation (soz steffi but it is gonna happen unless you beat villa)  off to the cabage and the arkles first. may even pop in the george for one to.


----------



## Steff (May 3, 2009)

** added mike to ignore list**


----------



## Caroline Wilson (May 4, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Not going on a Summer Holiday then....still, you have the Young ones out doing the garden!!



Nice one. Did get everyone out for a while, and the littlest one loves to jig about to Cliff Richard DVDs, he then fell asleep while I watched Kung Fu The Legend Continures...


----------



## sofaraway (May 4, 2009)

Saturday I was visiting family, then started working nights on sunday and am on nights until wednesday


----------



## Caroline (May 5, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> Saturday I was visiting family, then started working nights on sunday and am on nights until wednesday



Hope the nights are not too hard for you. Hope you and everyone else here enjoyed the weekend.


----------



## katie (May 5, 2009)

I was ill the whole weekend


----------



## mikep1979 (May 5, 2009)

i had a great weekend 

went the match on sunday. then yesterday i went to watch the superbikes at oulton park. fantastic weekend for me


----------



## Steff (May 5, 2009)

well me to had great weekend well saturday not so good sent home from work 
but yesterday hada great day with my little boy had a picnic in the park and not 1 drop of rain yayy


----------



## mikep1979 (May 5, 2009)

steff09 said:


> well me to had great weekend well saturday not so good sent home from work
> but yesterday hada great day with my little boy had a picnic in the park and not 1 drop of rain yayy



lol always a good day when you picnic without the rain lol


----------



## Steff (May 5, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol always a good day when you picnic without the rain lol



aye it dont help me with a hyperactive 7 yr old tho!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 5, 2009)

steff09 said:


> aye it dont help me with a hyperactive 7 yr old tho!



lol just give him loads of sudafed before bed!!!!!! kidding dont really!!!!!


----------



## Steff (May 5, 2009)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lolol nawty


----------



## mikep1979 (May 5, 2009)

steff09 said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lolol nawty



i only use it when the kids are full of a cold. but it does send them to sleep lol


----------



## Caroline (May 5, 2009)

if you have a hyperactive child, providing he's not diabetic, honey is said to have calming qualities, although not too much as it is a form of sugar!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 5, 2009)

Caroline said:


> if you have a hyperactive child, providing he's not diabetic, honey is said to have calming qualities, although not too much as it is a form of sugar!



my two hate honey, but are not that over active. just normal kids really who love to run etc


----------

